# Haunting Dictionary



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Let's create a dictionary of commonly used haunting terms. Please submit words and definitions. (haunting terms only please)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Corpsing/Corpsification:
Any technique used to create a corpse-like appearance on a fake body-part or prop.

(please feel free to tweak the definition)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Added!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

bucky/buckie = 4th quality medical grade skeleton.
blucky/bluckie = blow mold skeleton.
haunt = haunted house or display.
Haunting = to create a haunt.
Haunter = someone who haunts(see haunting)
FCG = Flying Crank Ghost prop.
MIB = Monster In a Box prop
Curby = the curb/sidewalk where items used for haunting can sometimes be found.
ToT = Trick Or Treat
ToTer = Trick Or Treater
ToTing = Trick Or Treating
Monster Mud = Drywall compound + latex paint mixture used with fabric like paper mache


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Awesome GC!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I have a bunch of them, but they were pulled from halloween forum and necrobones. You might want to see if they would allow you to merge the three together.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Backyardhaunt- is awesome  lol but this is a great idea!. lets see.....
pneumatics-Pneumatics is the use of pressurized gas to affect mechanical motion.

ill think of more

-BYH


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

TPC - Toe Pincher Coffin/Casket

PGE - Pepper Ghost Effect

SOP - Servo Operated Puppet


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> TPC - Toe Pincher Coffin/Casket
> 
> PGE - Pepper Ghost Effect
> 
> SOP - Servo Operated Puppet


TA, are these common haunting terms or just acronyms that you use?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Mine. But I've got a few others that have started using them.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

ummmm....

Dorp = landscape erosion control fabric


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

1,2 or 3 axis skulls: Plastic or Styrofoam skulls that are motorized, usually by the use of servos to move the skull in either 1 (side to side), 2 ( side to side, and up and down) or 3 (side to side, up and down and lateral tilt to the left or right) axis of motion.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

IAHA - International Association of Haunted Attractions
TW - Trans World
GLFF - Great Lake FrightFest


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Home Haunter- Just as it says, someone who hauntifies their home

Pro-Haunter- People who make money with their Haunts

As far as types of pro-haunts:

Disneyesque- No blood no gore...rated PG
Splatterhouse- Too much blood and gore rated R for extreme violence
Hell House- Kinda like..."Why the HELL did I come to this house and give these people my money!!"....like those thumpers like to do for certain churches.

As far as people who work in Haunts:
Plant- Person who becomes a patron for the purpose of being attacked within the Haunt
Nester-Person behind the scenes triggering certain contraptions that are not controlled by motion detectors...we also just called it the "Crows Nest"
Monster Mom (Dad)- Person who coordinates the actors within a house

There are more...let me wake up more...


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

FrightFest NorthWest: annual haunter meet up held in Champoeg State Park, Oregon.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

XPS - Extruded Polystyrene Foam as in the blue and pink foam
Foam - Blue Extruded Polystyrene foam by Dow or Pink Extruded Polystyrene Foam by Dow Corning (Foamalar)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The_Caretaker said:


> Foam - Blue Extruded Polystyrene foam by Dow or Pink Extruded Polystyrene Foam by Dow Corning (Foamalar)


What about the white foam?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

GothicCandle said:


> FrightFest NorthWest: annual haunter meet up held in Champoeg State Park, Oregon.


I'm still thinking about this GC. I don't want the list to become advertising for gatherings or conventions.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm still thinking about this GC. I don't want the list to become advertising for gatherings or conventions.


oh okay. Yeah, that's understandable.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

The dictionary is really starting to be fleshed out. Now Gc can't start complaining that she doesn't understand what I'm typing when I lapse into techspeak.

Haunti, here's another one:

H2IK -Hell If I Know, used when someone asks you a question while you're working on a project and don't want to be disturbed.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Usually when some one indicates foam its the blue or pink, I know some use the bead foam, maybe we need to encourage the use of bfoam to ndicate bead foam.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The Archivist said:


> H2IK -Hell If I Know, used when someone asks you a question while you're working on a project and don't want to be disturbed.


Sorry Archie. It's not a commonly used haunting term.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> The dictionary is really starting to be fleshed out. Now Gc can't start complaining that she doesn't understand what I'm typing when I lapse into techspeak.
> 
> Haunti, here's another one:
> 
> H2IK -Hell If I Know, used when someone asks you a question while you're working on a project and don't want to be disturbed.


I can complain plenty! you never use haunting terms!!!! You make up your own! lol


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Ok, how about these. Anyone that uses a computer ought to know this:

1) D.E.U. Failure: Dumb End User, used when you find an idiot trying to use equipment.
2) R.T.F.M.: Read The F**ing Manual, when someone tries to put something complex together just by looking at the box. Ties into the DEU Failure description.
3) S.T.F.U.: Shut The F** Up, should be obvious what this is used for.

This is all I have, Haunti. I promise.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Your suggestions are not haunt related. Please stay on topic


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

sorry, I see your avatar and I start to drool...brain shutting down...glassy eyed...

Yes, mistress...I promise to stop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^(rolls eyes)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

(((groan)))


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

can't forget

GS - Great Stuff spray foam


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Here's one that seems to be popping up lately
GGG - Grinning Grim Ghosts


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

is this being done on Wikipedia? if not it a good idea.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Eeeekim said:


> is this being done on Wikipedia? if not it a good idea.


I don't know if there is a wikipedia for it. Having one on this site should cut down on confusion and questions about terms. HauntForum's Haunting Dictionary link


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I found a term online.

1) Martha Stewart/Kindergarten Halloween - cutsie pictures, country home decorations and place settings.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Disneyesque is new to me. I like it. That is the sort of haunt I typically do, as I have very young TOTers. Scaring them too badly could turn them from the road of hauntdom.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

FGS - Flyng Crank Spider. A marionette spider (The following is optional) where usually a crank mechanism is attached the the legs of a spider.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

There is apparently a new generic type of skeleton that is being referred to as "wallies" Any idea what those are? And worth mentioning in the dictionary to distinguish them from buckies and bluckies?

Edit: Ah, a bit of digging on the forum yields that "Wallies" are full-sized plastic skeletons, of more realistic styling than Bluckies, but less anatomically accurate (and of significantly lighter weight) than Buckies. Apparently named "wallies"after being typically purchased at Walgreens. (As of 2013 similar models are apparently available at Costco and Spirit Halloween, but anecdotally Walgreens has the lowest prices)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wallies are peel and stick decals, and there is a skeleton wallie.

http://www.hayneedle.com/product/skeletonholidaymural.cfm


----------



## netherworldforest (Jan 19, 2017)

I have got the idea for a Haunting Dictionary from the top ten Hauntcast did. Because I would hear them talk about a lot of terms. I didn't know what they were talking about. I am working on putting together a full list and working on a website right now. It would be something like urban dictionary. But Im taking it to the next step with adding Pro and home haunts and other websites. Kinda like a dictionary and wikipedia. I post it when I have it set up. I think it be a cool idea.


----------



## metrodj (Jun 16, 2013)

How about skellies? Generic term for the plastic skeletons you can get all over the place during the season.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

And bluckies. The really good (and expensive) skeletons are buckies--Bluckies are the really bad blowmold skeletons.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

spinwitch said:


> And bluckies. The really good (and expensive) skeletons are buckies--Bluckies are the really bad blowmold skeletons.


Already on the list.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20097


----------

